# comment ca fonctionne apache



## elpico99 (Oct 16, 2003)

J,aimerais pouvoir me servir apache pour echanger des fichiers si non comment puisje mi prendre ::ha::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 17, 2003)

huh?
welcome dude, but I think you got something wrong! 
this is AFAIK an english forum. If you want to have more comments on your thread translate it


----------



## toast (Oct 17, 2003)

elpico99, c'est un forum américain ici, on ne parle qu'en anglais. Apache > Sers-toi de ta documentation MacOS X qui explique comment activer un FTP depuis le Finder et les Préfs Système.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey toast, don't ask me why, but let me guess what you wrote:
elpico99, this is an american forum here, we don't talk anything else but english. Apache > Take a look at your documentation for macosx, which explains how to activate a ftp from the Finder and the system preferences.

This is just for all non-french ppl here, who got curious what you guys are talking about!  (sorry, but didn't get elpico99s post)
It's been 7 years ago, since I talked french. So far not bad, huh?


----------



## elpico99 (Oct 17, 2003)

i am very sorry but i don't understand all english word and english thats why i wrote and french but anyway i look and my instruction and french for apache server he said to me to put the thing i want on my web page and the folder named sites but nothing worh h.c.t ...
so now what i have to do thank you


----------



## edX (Oct 17, 2003)

frankly, i don't care if you speak french as long as it helps elpico get his problem solved. just don't ask in french and expect an english answer. most of us aren't going to know french. 

speak whatever language you want - somebody around here will likely know it and respond. and ksv probably knows enough languages to moderate anything you say that you shouldn't.


----------



## elpico99 (Oct 18, 2003)

merci edX sa me fait plaisir


----------



## ksv (Oct 19, 2003)

&#1575;&#1593;&#1585;&#1601; &#1601;&#1585;&#1606;&#1587;&#1610; &#1575;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1606; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;


----------



## elpico99 (Oct 20, 2003)

thank you for all j'ai regle mon probleme i resolv my problem i open a .mac account je me suis ouvert un compte ,mac


----------



## toast (Oct 22, 2003)

Problem solved.

For questions in French, I can translate posts if needed. Here I decided just to provide elpico with the answer.

Zammy-San: gediegen ! Your understanding of French is not so bad. Hope you speak it just the same. I'm personally useless at German.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 22, 2003)

If anyone wants to see  something freaky, scroll to ksv's post (arabic???) try very SLOWLY click/dragging right to left across that text. In Safari anyway, on my Mac the selection tint starts painting in the opposite direction of my dragging...


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Problem solved.
> 
> For questions in French, I can translate posts if needed. Here I decided just to provide elpico with the answer.
> ...



I'd say French is more important to know than German anyway. Depends on your occupation and contacts of course, but Germans are better in English than Frenchmen overall.



> _Originally posted by brianleahy _
> *If anyone wants to see  something freaky, scroll to ksv's post (arabic???) try very SLOWLY click/dragging right to left across that text. In Safari anyway, on my Mac the selection tint starts painting in the opposite direction of my dragging... *



Yea.. although 10.3 has improved a little on this, Mac OS X is still rather bad at handling right-to-left script (that'd be Arabic). They just don't seem to be able to get unicode right 
Selecting Arabic text is one thing - try copying it. Doesn't work from most apps. I have to manually select the right-to-left tab in TextEdit for Arabic text to appear correctly as I write it. Commas appear on the wrong side of the line I write in iChat.

Rantrantrant


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 22, 2003)

howcome you know arabic, ksv?
I know persian. Same prob with right_to_left_writing


----------



## scruffy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ha!  That's great.  Safari text selection is just generall screwy, but that's one of the best yet...


----------



## ksv (Oct 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *howcome you know arabic, ksv?
> I know persian. Same prob with right_to_left_writing  *



I know Arabic script, but that's about it. I'm learning, but currently I just know how to make some very basic sentences.
So how come you know Persian? You're from Iran?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2003)

Yup. Moved when I got 7 and now I am stucked in here 
I finished one year in the school in Iran, so I can write and read, but it takes ages..


----------



## ksv (Oct 25, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Yup. Moved when I got 7 and now I am stucked in here
> I finished one year in the school in Iran, so I can write and read, but it takes ages..



How similar are the two languages? And the script? Persian input in Mac OS X (10.3) seems the same as Arabic, but they aren't quite the same, are they?
What would e.g. &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; be in Persian?

You moved with the revolution? Non-muslims?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, the two languages just share the letters, I think persian has even 4 more. It's like english and german. I can't understand arabic but even in the 1st class you learn arabic to be able to read the koran (?).
As I said, am not that good at reading, but I would read:
Elsadem Alikm. Have no clue what this means. 
Yes, my parents didn't agree to the new regime after Shah. And it was during or close to the war with iraq...


----------



## ksv (Oct 25, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Well, the two languages just share the letters, I think persian has even 4 more. It's like english and german. I can't understand arabic but even in the 1st class you learn arabic to be able to read the koran (?).
> As I said, am not that good at reading, but I would read:
> Elsadem Alikm. Have no clue what this means.
> Y



You're like me with reading unknown words. The problem is the short vowels in-between 
Correctly transliterated it's as-salamu :alay-kum, "may peace be with you". Common greeting 



			
				Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Yes, my parents didn't agree to the new regime after Shah. And it was during or close to the war with iraq...



My brother has a friend with the same story.
I think his name is &#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;. Heh


----------

